# Ultental bis Haselgruber Hütte/Rabbi Joch



## Franken_biker (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

da wir für Ende Juni einen AlpenCross u.a. über das Rabbi-Joch (Ultental) planen und ich diesen Übergang noch nicht kenne, bin ich zur Zeit auf der Suche nach Tipps/Empfehlungen/usw.....Mich interessieren v.a. die (technischen) Schwierigkeiten im letzten Stück des aufstiegs sowie die ersten Hm in der Abfahrt. Für diesen Abschnitt haben wir gemäß aktueller Streckenplanung einen Tag Zeit, somit sollte zumindest die Zeit kein Problem sein . 
Wir werden vier MTBiker sein, von denen nur ich bereits Transalp-Erfahrung habe. Meine Mitfahrer haben alle bereits MTB-Erfahrung und auch schon Mehrtagestouren "überlebt"
Freu mich über Antworten 

Gruss


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Februar 2012)

Die ersten Höhenmeter bei der Abfahrt sind echter Flowtrail, erst etwas weiter unten wird´s dann steil. Je nach Trockenheit / Nässe kann´s dann etwas willenlos werden, weil der Untergrund sehr sandig und lose ist.
Der Aufstieg ist halt steinig und steil, mit viel Kraft kann man schon relativ weit fahren. Aber ein Hinweis: Man sieht von relativ weit unten schon Kreuze und freut sich, dass es ja nimmer sooo weit ist. Aber Pustekuchen, danach kommt noch ein gutes Stück Schiebestrecke, wo es auch nochmal richtig steil wird. Alles in allem gibt es sicher anstrengendere Pässe, vor dem Rabbi Joch muss man keine Angst haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Februar 2012)

Meiner Erinnerung nach sind die ersten Höhenmeter nach dem Pass runter zur Haselgruber Hütte S2 - S3 also kein Flow (Na ja, für manche schon  )
Ab der Hütte ist es dann so wie von Pfadfinderin beschrieben. 
Unten bin ich dann auf dem Wanderweg geblieben.
Der hatte einige S2 Stellen. Die waren damals wegen Nässe allerdings etwas tückisch.

Ach ja, rauf habe ich fast alles geschoben, erst ganz oben kurz vor dem Pass bin ich wieder auf's Rad.

Ride on
Chris

P.S. hier steht auch noch so einiges dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414627&highlight=rabbi


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Februar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Meiner Erinnerung nach sind die ersten Höhenmeter nach dem Pass runter zur Haselgruber Hütte S2 - S3 also kein Flow (Na ja, für manche schon  )
> Ab der Hütte ist es dann so wie von Pfadfinderin beschrieben.
> Unten bin ich dann auf dem Wanderweg geblieben.
> Der hatte einige S2 Stellen. Die waren damals wegen Nässe allerdings etwas tückisch.
> ...



Stimmt, hatte ich verdrängt. Mir ging´s genauso wie dir, wir hatten an den 3 Tagen zuvor schon anstrengende Tage... Aber runter zur Hütte ist´s ja echt nicht weit. Dafür war bei uns die Hütte echt eher zum Abgewöhnen: Wir hatten das Pech, dass mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig mit uns 2 Gruppen von Ulps dort ankamen und auch dort übernachtet haben. Das Wetter war bescheiden, sodass alle drinnen sitzen mussten. Dadurch war es bummvoll und die Mädels völlig überfordert. Zu essen gab´s echt nur lauwarme Gemüsesuppe und auch auf die mussten wir noch ziemlich lange warten. Jedenfalls waren wir froh, dass wir nicht dort übernachten mussten. Aber anscheinend ist das ein Einzelfall, alle anderen sind ja restlos von der Hütte begeistert.


----------



## sub-xero (29. Februar 2012)

Lies mal hier nach:
http://www.gletschersau.de/ac10_05.htm
Da ist der Übergang über das Rabbijoch genau beschrieben.


----------



## Kasparow (29. Februar 2012)

Am extrem steilen Erdtrail runter von der Haslgruber gibt es "mittlerweile?" eine ausgeschilderte Wegumfahrung, die sich in Serpentinen easy den Berg runterschraubt. Macht Laune.

Die Hütte ist soweit ok. Ich kam im letzten Jahr dort Abends erst gegen 20:30 an. Bin Morgens von Naturns hoch, über die Almen in der Nähe am Vigiljoch runter ins Ultental, und anschließend zum Rabbijoch hoch. Naja, hatte dann Abends mehr als 3000 HM in den Beinen und war entsprechend platt. Essen war ok, aber nichts besonderes. War allein in einem eiskalten Vierbettlager und vor Erschöpfung und Kälte war die Nacht dann nicht so toll. Typische Hütte irgendwie, aber durchaus ok.


----------



## dertutnix (1. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... Dafür war bei uns die Hütte echt eher zum Abgewöhnen: Wir hatten das Pech, dass mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig mit uns 2 Gruppen von Ulps dort ankamen und auch dort übernachtet haben. Das Wetter war bescheiden, sodass alle drinnen sitzen mussten. Dadurch war es bummvoll und die Mädels völlig überfordert. Zu essen gab´s echt nur lauwarme Gemüsesuppe und auch auf die mussten wir noch ziemlich lange warten. Jedenfalls waren wir froh, dass wir nicht dort übernachten mussten. Aber anscheinend ist das ein Einzelfall, alle anderen sind ja restlos von der Hütte begeistert.



puh, dann war ich da damals nicht dabei 
ich liebe diese hütte, ist für mich immer einer der highlights. leider in 2011 nicht einmal oben gewesen, in 2012 steht das aber wieder auf dem plan...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. März 2012)

Dafür hatte ich bisher beide Male auf der Enzianhütte (vor dem Schlüsseljoch) Glück und finde diese super    auch da gibt´s ja eine geteilte Meinung. In der Summe passt´s dann wieder. Aber wir haben den Rabbijochtag dann auf der Piazza im Val di Sole standesgemäß mit einem Sprizz beim Sonnenuntergang ausklingen lassen, das hatte auch was.


----------



## Franken_biker (2. März 2012)

Hallo @ll, 

Danke vielmals für die Tipps/Empfehlungen.
Wie lang (km bzw. Hm) ist denn im "Aufstieg" (oder besser "Aufschieb?) der technisch schwierig(st)e(re) Abschnitt? Wieviel Zeit sollten wir denn dafür in etwa einplanen? Und in der Abfahrt? Leider gibt des meine Karte ned so gut wieder......Welche hattet Ihr denn dabei?

Gruss


----------



## dertutnix (2. März 2012)

dauer musst du selber entscheiden. 

frage ist auch, wo du ins ultental einfährst?

ich fang mal von GANZ unten an:
dann sind es von lana auf's rabbijoch ca. 2.200 hm und 30 km (da bin ich nicht sicher)

die meisten fahren von lana (ca. 280 hm) bis st gertrude (ca. 1500 hm) auf der straße. 
zumindest ab st. pankratz (ca. 700 hm) gibt es schönere, jedoch zeitaufwendigere varianten

von kompass gibt es eine aktuelle 1:25er, die zumindest meinen ansprüchen genügt. auf der karte sind die wege eingezeichnet.

von st. gertrude geht es ins kirchbergtal auf einem guten wirtschaftsweg, nicht zu steil bis zur kirchbergalm (ca. 1900 hm), dann wird es bis zur bärhappalm (ca. 2.300 hm) tw. brutal steil. mit rucksack ist das eine herausforderung!
bei der alm endet der wirtschaftsweg (bis hier mit 4wheel möglich)
bis zum rabbijoch (ca. 2.500 hm) werden die meisten durchgängig schieben. der weg ist aber nicht weiter schwierig und das rad kann meist gut an der seite geführt werden. 

vom rabbijoch hast du noch 2 min zur haslgruber

der trail bergab schneidet anfangs die bergflanke, bis auf einige schottermeter gut zum reinkommen
dann kommt eine schulter, die recht steil zum runterfahren ist. die spuren zeigen, dass die meisten hier an ihre grenzen der bremstechnik kommen.
dann kommen einige serpentinen, deren größte herausforderung die immer wieder ausgewaschenen stellen = stufen/absätze sind.
bei einer wegegabelung geht es gerade in den wald und wird wieder flowiger. nach einer kleinen "holzbrücke" seid ihr wieder auf einer wiese, die aber einige gemeinheiten in form von steinen birgt.

am ende dieser wiese werden die meisten wohl dem forstweg ins rabbital folgen.
wer gerne trails fährt, kann aber fast bis st. bernard (ca. 1.100 hm) auf trails fahren. wobei die nach unten immer anspruchsvoller werden. man kreuzt aber regelmäßig die forststraße und kann so immer wieder neu entscheiden.
von st bernard wirst du auf der straße talauswärts fahren, kurz vor male gibt es dann noch eine möglichkeit, über eine forststraße ins val di sole zu gelangen.

zeit würde ich für die auffahrt einen tag mit pausen usw einplanen, die abfahrt dann am nächsten morgen.
an einem tag wäre es möglich, aber dann bist du richtig fit und eher im "sportmodus" unterwegs
viele kommen aber bei st pankratz ins ultental. dort übernachten und dann kommst du gut bis ins val di sole.


----------



## Franken_biker (4. März 2012)

Hallo @ dertutnix ,

vielen Dank für Deine nette, sehr ausführliche Beschreibung.
Weil die so viele Punkte/Details beinhaltet, "erlaube" ich mir, dazwischen zu schreiben.

frage ist auch, wo du ins ultental einfährst?
---> Derzeit ist geplant, von Meran bzw Lana ins Ultental hoch zu fahren

ich fang mal von GANZ unten an:dann sind es von lana auf's rabbijoch ca. 2.200 hm und 30 km (da bin ich nicht sicher)
--> des wär also eine schöne Tagestour zur Haslgruber Hütte, oder? 

die meisten fahren von lana (ca. 280 hm) bis st gertrude (ca. 1500 hm) auf der straße. 
---> den Abschnitt kenn ich auch schon, bin bisher 2x übers Brezner Joch

zumindest ab st. pankratz (ca. 700 hm) gibt es schönere, jedoch zeitaufwendigere varianten 
---> Könntest Du mir die netterweise mal z.B. in einer PN schicken?

von kompass gibt es eine aktuelle 1:25er, die zumindest meinen Ansprüchen genügt. auf der karte sind die wege eingezeichnet.
----> Gut zu wissen, auf meiner (von 2008?) scheinbar nämlich ned.

 von st. gertrude geht es ins kirchbergtal auf einem guten wirtschaftsweg, nicht zu steil bis zur kirchbergalm (ca. 1900 hm), dann wird es bis zur bärhappalm (ca. 2.300 hm) tw. brutal steil. mit rucksack ist das eine herausforderung!
---> Du meinst hoffentlich, dass des Radeln mit Rucksack zur Bärhappalm ne Herausforderung ist? Oder auch das Schieben?

 bei der alm endet der wirtschaftsweg (bis hier mit 4wheel möglich) bis zum rabbijoch (ca. 2.500 hm) werden die meisten durchgängig schieben. der weg ist aber nicht weiter schwierig und das rad kann meist gut an der seite geführt werden. vom rabbijoch hast du noch 2 min zur haslgruber

der trail bergab schneidet anfangs die bergflanke, bis auf einige schottermeter gut zum reinkommen; dann kommt eine schulter, die recht steil zum runterfahren ist. die spuren zeigen, dass die meisten hier an ihre grenzen der bremstechnik kommen.
dann kommen einige serpentinen, deren größte herausforderung die immer wieder ausgewaschenen stellen = stufen/absätze sind.
bei einer wegegabelung geht es gerade in den wald und wird wieder flowiger. nach einer kleinen "holzbrücke" seid ihr wieder auf einer wiese, die aber einige gemeinheiten in form von steinen birgt.
am ende dieser wiese werden die meisten wohl dem forstweg ins rabbital folgen.
---> Manchmal haben die auch Vorteile 

wer gerne trails fährt, kann aber fast bis st. bernard (ca. 1.100 hm) auf trails fahren. wobei die nach unten immer anspruchsvoller werden. man kreuzt aber regelmäßig die forststraße und kann so immer wieder neu entscheiden.
von st bernard wirst du auf der straße talauswärts fahren, kurz vor male gibt es dann noch eine möglichkeit, über eine forststraße ins val di sole zu gelangen.
---> Steht da ein Wegweiser?

zeit würde ich für die auffahrt einen tag mit pausen usw einplanen, die abfahrt dann am nächsten morgen.
--> so haben wir es derzeit geplant.

an einem tag wäre es möglich, aber dann bist du richtig fit und eher im "sportmodus" unterwegs
viele kommen aber bei st pankratz ins ultental. 
---> Kommen die übers Vigil Joch oder den Tarscher Paß?

dort übernachten und dann kommst du gut bis ins val di sole.[/QUOTE]
----> Mit MittagsPAUSE auf der Haselgruber, oder?


Ganzganzganz viel herzlichen Dank für Deine Beschreibung der Etappe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. März 2012)

Bezügl. Alternative zur Straße: 
Du kannst am Zoggler Stausee nach links über die Staumauer und dann den Höfeweg fahren, ist auf der Karte eingezeichnet. Ich würd´s mir ehrlich gesagt schenken, man muss immer wieder absteigen, über einen Zaun oder durch ein Gatter oder ne kleine Steilstufe schieben. Alles in allem finde ich wenig Flow und kostet unnötig Kraft, die man nach der Kirchbergalm dringend braucht. Wir sind jedenfalls wieder auf die Straße gewechselt, weil uns der Weg irgendwann genervt hat.
Wir kamen von St. Walburg, Mittagspause auf der Haselgruber Hütte und Übernachtung in Malé. Das waren 46km und gut 1500hm, dafür waren wir ca. 7,5 Std. unterwegs, allerdings ist da auch die Übernachtungssuche in Malé und Cafésuche in St. Gertraud drin. Rollzeit gut 4 Std., wer fit ist, schafft das sicher deutlich schneller, weil ich auf dem sacksteilen Stück schon gut am Schieben war.


----------



## Mausoline (5. März 2012)

ein paar Bildchen vom Rabbijoch 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/9554?page=2


----------



## dede (5. März 2012)

Die schönste (aber auch eine der kraftaufreibendsten) "Anfahrt" führt oben rum übers Vigiljoch (kann man auch per Bahn erreichen), den Rauhen Bühel und die (Inner)falkomaialm. Ist größtenteils ein handtuchbreiter Trail durch alpine Niederbuschvegetation. Für Fahrtechniker ein einziger Traum (dann etwa zu 90-95% fahrbar), kostet aber wie gesagt viel Kraft und zusätzlich Zeit.....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. März 2012)

@Mausoline:
Wie ich sehe, sind wir 2009 eine nahezu identische Tour gefahren, wie ihr 2008.


----------



## dertutnix (6. März 2012)

@ franken biker: mir fehlt gerade die zeit zum antworten. wenn du mit eine pn mit deiner mailadresse schickst, schau ich, was ich dir zusammenstellen kann...


----------



## sehne (10. März 2012)

@dede: ich nehme an du meinst die kompaskarten wege nrn. 9+1 vom viglijoch bis zur inner falkomai alm. was wäre denn dann von dort aus der vorzugsweg nach ulten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeseppl (10. März 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Die schönste (aber auch eine der kraftaufreibendsten) "Anfahrt" führt oben rum übers Vigiljoch (kann man auch per Bahn erreichen), den Rauhen Bühel und die (Inner)falkomaialm. Ist größtenteils ein handtuchbreiter Trail durch alpine Niederbuschvegetation. Für Fahrtechniker ein einziger Traum (dann etwa zu 90-95% fahrbar), kostet aber wie gesagt viel Kraft und zusätzlich Zeit.....


Hallo kann ich nur bestätigen 

Servus Reiner


----------



## sehne (10. März 2012)

das ist schön - bringt mich aber immer noch nicht nach ulten


----------



## Mausoline (10. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @Mausoline:
> Wie ich sehe, sind wir 2009 eine nahezu identische Tour gefahren, wie ihr 2008.



anstrengend aber schööön, gell


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. März 2012)

Stimmt, aber ich finde, dass, nachdem ich so ein Hauptkamm-Fan bin, die Tour nach dem Eisjöchl stark abfällt. So 100% motiviert war ich dann nimmer und den Schlenker über´s Graffer hätten wir uns auch sparen können.


----------



## bikeseppl (11. März 2012)

sehne schrieb:


> das ist schön - bringt mich aber immer noch nicht nach ulten


Hallo wir sind dann Schotterweg WW8/7/5 nach St. Walburg abgefahren.

Servus Reiner


----------



## sehne (11. März 2012)

In meiner Kompasskarte führt ein Weg Nr. 5a in epischen Serpentinen vom Ortler Hühnerspiel herunter. Meinst Du den ? Wenn ja - wie schwierig ist der ?

Danke


----------



## bikeseppl (13. März 2012)

Bin gerade unterwegs und habe keine Karte, von der Falkomaialm geht der WW8 dann 7 + 5 weg.

Servus Reiner


----------



## andi. (22. Juli 2015)

@sehne @bikeseppl @dede Könnt ihr was zu der Abfahrt nach St. Walburg schreiben? Wie lief das bei euch? Oder habt ihr noch Alternativen gefunden?


----------



## dede (22. Juli 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> @sehne @bikeseppl @dede Könnt ihr was zu der Abfahrt nach St. Walburg schreiben? Wie lief das bei euch? Oder habt ihr noch Alternativen gefunden?


 
Varianten gibt's da mehrere (die einfachste ist natürlich der Forstweg direkt runter). Recht schön und abwechslungsreich (einige Trailabschnitte dabei, meistens Karren- und Höfewege) ist die Verbindung übers St. Helenakircherl und dann ab Maiern runter zum Ulterner Tal- und Almenweg, der bis St. Walburg rein führt (das sammelst aber gleich nochmal locker 200 Zusatz-Hm ein!). Weiter übern Seeweg und den Ultner Höfeweg rein bis St. Gertrud (erneut aber mit einigen Extra-Hömes im Vgl. zur Talstraße!)

Hier noch ein paar Videos zur Falkomai (jeweils zweiter Teil): 



 oder auch


----------



## andi. (22. Juli 2015)

Um die zusätzlichen Höhenmeter zu umgehen wäre ja die Variante noch etwas?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=7116BDED6D9C653DB08FF3CA50D41334.fe3?fileId=svrrcdqjaevfoxts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (22. Juli 2015)

andi. schrieb:


> Um die zusätzlichen Höhenmeter zu umgehen wäre ja die Variante noch etwas?
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=7116BDED6D9C653DB08FF3CA50D41334.fe3?fileId=svrrcdqjaevfoxts


 
Absolut, wobei ich das so noch nicht gefahren bin


----------

